# Looks like next week here....



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

NWS says 8 straight no rain, tolerable humidity and mild temps after Saturday so looks like I'll be getting down to the small square business starting Sunday. It's getting close to crunch time and I'll do about anything so as not to infringe on my hunting....lol

Just shy of 40 acres. I'll have to call the boys and let 'em know, it's 'Haytime' and half is already spoken for.

This has been a strange year weather wise.

I hope everyone else get's their 'window' too.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We were supposed to have your forecast here, it changed today. I have Saturday thru Monday then back to crap Tuesday for who knows how long. Highs only in the mid 70's as well those three days.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Crap here, too. Lots of rain.


----------

